# Police Cyclist Course



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

The Ashland Police Department will be hosting an International Police Mountain Bike Association (IPMBA) Police Cyclist(PC)Course on May 18, 19, and 20.

Proper training is essential to an officer's on-the-job performance and safety. It is also critical in reducing liability. The PC course provides bicycle officers with the skills they need to effectively serve their communities.

The course is divided into eleven units: Bike Handling & Vehicular Cycling, Bike Fit, Group Riding, Hazard Recognition & Common Crashes, Obstacle Clearing & Riding Techniques, Patrol Procedures, Nighttime Patrol, Community Policing, Basic Maintenance, Legal Issues & Traffic Laws, and Fitness & Nutrition.

This demanding class involves over 20 hours of on-bike time to develop and improve riding skills. The course will run 8am to 5pm each day. Cost of the course is $200 per student.

For more information, requirements and registration, contact:
Officer Richard Briggs, Ashland PD @ (508)881-1212 or e-mail: [email protected].


----------

